# CELLulART - Artistic Photo Gallery for Camera Phone Users



## desktopepics (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi!

I'm a semi-photography enthusiast, and one morning while walking home, I saw the most beautiful cloud setting and, with no camera at hand, I took a picture of it with my cell phone. From there, I decided to make a website for other people who might have those non-camera shots that are worth a thousand words.

Please visit CELLulART (http://desktopepics.com/cellulart/main.php) and post your most memorable camera phone pictures of people, places, things ... anything you believe is a creative, artistic photo ... and tell us about your piece and a little bit about yourself.

As we progress and gain more users, we'll have monthly competitions as well.

Thanks and see you there!

DesktopEpics


----------



## doobs (Oct 25, 2007)

I believe the Lomo society encourages cell phone art. I'll see what I can do walking home today.


----------

